# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Co na wzmocnienie organizmu

## Andżelika

Jakie według Was są najlepsze preparaty na wzmocnienie organizmu u dziecka w wieku szkolnym?
Moje dziecko, praktycznie dwa razy w ciągu okresu jesienno-zimowym choruje. Jak temu zapobiec?

----------


## Hellga

Ja na wzmocnienie daję córce multi tabs immuno kid. Bierze już od kilku miesięcy i w tym sezonie jeszcze nie chorowała (miała tylko katar ze trzy dni). Poza tym codziennie jest na powietrzu i staram się, zeby jadła dużo warzyw. No i nie przegrzewam jej - nie ubieram za ciepło, żeby się nie zapacała.

----------


## Dotsik

To normalne, że dzieci chorują, ale im dziecko starsze, tym powinno być odporniejsze... Próbowałam przeróżnych specyfików przy moich dzieciakach (4 i 7 lat) i absolutnie przychylam się do tych tabletek multi tabs immuno, o których pisała Hellga - nie dość, że zdają się działać, to jeszcze są jedynymi, które moim dzieciakom smakują  :Smile:

----------


## susu

Najlepiej podawac tabletki albo syropy. dobre są mi.in. Marsjanki- i smakują dziecią.Oraz oczywiscie odpowiednia dieta-tzn.- warzywa, owoce, kakao- najlepsze na zimowe dni, mięso (szczególnie ryby).

----------

